# 23 days....



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i have a very fat female guppy that had a batch of fry 23 days ago! do you think she will be ready to drop another batch soon?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be. Hard to tell. Each female is different. But once they start............


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

yea i read on one site that there gestation pireod was anywere from 21-40 days so they could come anyday!:fish:


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

They can and do remain pregnant and have babies for months even with no exposure to males.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

lol some of them do good luck lots of little babies to come


----------

